# TT Coupe Project from Holland.



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Chris from Holland/The Netherlands and I allmost finished my TT project.
Its my second TT and I have it for 4 years now.Its a 225hp Quattro made in 2000. Bought it complete stock.
















First thing was lowering with H&R coilovers and fitted 9x18 and 10x18 RH ZW4's..








Painted the centres black and bought a 3.2 frontbumper.








Changed the bonnet..








Sold the RH's and bought 8,5x19 and 9x19 A6 BBS.








The interior how it left the factory.








The new interior in Mocasin color from Audi.








Sold the BBS...got me some 9x19 Bentleys.
















In 1 week time...from this...
































...to this...
























Also stock bonnet again..lost the side repeaters,mounted US lights (very rare in Holland)cleaned the exhaust diffusor,cleaned the 3.2 front bumper,UK rearlight,doorhandles without lock ect..


----------



## iVTAKu7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very clean, like the white. Where did you get that hood from?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome transformation.:thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks nice, never been a fan of bentley wheels though, they look horribly cheap imo. The first wheels you had were the best.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

tomsmith711 said:


> Very clean, like the white. Where did you get that hood from?


The hood was I had welded in Germany by RTS tuning.
I did the paintwork myself,cause its my job


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> Looks nice, never been a fan of bentley wheels though, they look horribly cheap imo. The first wheels you had were the best.


I liked the RH's too,but got tired of polishing the wheels every 2 weeks...as I use it everyday,I wanted wheels with less maintenace..


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

dig that hood, howd you get it open?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

cdougyfresh said:


> dig that hood, howd you get it open?


I made the 'hook' 2cm longer,so the hood got 2cm higher to open it by hand.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome:thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*cough*headlightmod*cough*

Looks damn nice. Good job!:beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks great man! I like the hood especially- bodywork is next on my list so I'm going to keep this in mind!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice car.

Any engine bay shots?

I liked your old hood.

I would kill for your original interior.

Steve


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

best boser style hood i've seen for the TT.... might have to seriously look into it if I ever need to repaint my hood.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice car.
> 
> Any engine bay shots?
> 
> ...


Engine bay shots will come in a few weeks...need to paint the covers.

I sold the front seats, but I still have the original rear seat cover...If you can use it...?


----------



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

swallowtail1975 said:


> The hood was I had welded in Germany by RTS tuning.
> I did the paintwork myself,cause its my job



Nice transfermation! Beautiful car! Incredible hood! Did you have to modify the front bumper, headlights or fenders at all to get the look right? BTW do you still have that hood? :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks really nice. I like the RH's the best but the Bentley's are solid too. If you put a couple coats of wax over the polished bits they stay shiney for longer :beer:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice!*

Yes! the Hood is sharp. 
I would have kept it black. 
Either way damn nice job!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

Love seeing all the changes.

I like the Bentley wheels, always have.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice car.
> 
> Any engine bay shots?
> 
> ...


Finally I finished the engine bay...


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

Very very nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I liked the boser. Looks good tho!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks great! Very clean look.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Love the hood. Did you weld an alunimum peice to create the boser look? 

Stunning!


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

your side mirrors look awesome. :beer:


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Neb said:


> your side mirrors look awesome. :beer:


Same color as the headlight and wheels...


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

swallowtail1975 said:


>


I will trade you my left testicle for your headlights!! lol, sorry, I like them a whole lot!!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

In regards to the silver/chrome headlights...

Did you disassemble and paint or did you source chrome ones? 

I really want some Chrome housings for my TT but don't really want to take them apart.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

idwurks said:


> In regards to the silver/chrome headlights...
> 
> Did you disassemble and paint or did you source chrome ones?
> 
> I really want some Chrome housings for my TT but don't really want to take them apart.


I took them apart and painted them....


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Love it mate, have you posted some updated pics on the UK TT Forum as the last I saw of it on there it was still black with the boser blick bonnet.

Looks sweet in white 

Charlie


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

CharlieTT said:


> Love it mate, have you posted some updated pics on the UK TT Forum as the last I saw of it on there it was still black with the boser blick bonnet.
> 
> Looks sweet in white
> 
> Charlie


Posted there 2 months ago...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

swallowtail1975 said:


> I took them apart and painted them....


Thanks  I've seen silver HL on MK1s, but I am not really sure of what model they came on / why.


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

swallowtail1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Chris from Holland/The Netherlands and I allmost finished my TT project.
> Its my second TT and I have it for 4 years now.Its a 225hp Quattro made in 2000. Bought it complete stock.
> ...


Classy man. Keep up the good work...................


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

idwurks said:


> Thanks  I've seen silver HL on MK1s, but I am not really sure of what model they came on / why.


They only came on the later TTs, and in the US is was mostly/only the 3.2


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Any updates?


WTF...I forgot I had a topic on Vortex....

Yes...updates!










































Got air.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So clean


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking great! How is the interior doing?


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

swallowtail1975 said:


> Got air.....


this is the only thing that would have made your car better (imo)...
looks amazing! jealous of the white.


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the bentley wheels and the white great combo!!


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoa, where'd you get the US reflectors??


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

kTTang said:


> Whoa, where'd you get the US reflectors??


Some guy called Mr. Tang send them to me....do you know him?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Before and after..


















Stock and air..


----------

